# 2007 MOOSE HUNT (PICS)



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)




----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Congrats :beer:


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

For the Shiras subspecies, that is a nice bull in any state. Good job and good luck on your other hunts!


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice bull, thanks for posting pics.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Nice moose, glad your hunt worked out to your satisfaction.

With an impact velocity that nearly equaled muzzle velocity I can't say I'm surprised at the lost petals. Neat little holes in and out with massive damage to internal organs, damned near magic ain't it!? I suspect that bone fagments do a lot of the damage as well but it's still impressive to do the post-mortum on a TSX killed critter. I've essentially gone all TSX with no regrets.

Again, congrats, a Shiras moose is a trophey few will accomplish!!


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

experience!!


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Assuming your 8 has a 1:12 twist rate bbl (I really have no idea if it does, it's a wild guess), your bullet was spinning 192,000 RPM and traveling 75' doesn't give it much chance to cool from the heat caused by friction coming down the barrel that fast. A cauterized wound is entirely possible.


----------

